# Lots of still born Fry!



## Spirex (Apr 16, 2006)

My Guppy had 20 fry yesterday and 18 of them were still born (born dead), why could this be. I don't know whether this is relevant but after about 5 fry she hads two fry stuck together (still born) and they wouldn't come out for about 30 mins could this have killed the rest, but i do have 1 healthy one!


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

This is actually really common in livebearer fish. 
here are a few quick reasons:
1) Young female
2) Old female
3) female harassed while trying to give birth
4) high protein diet
5) in breeding
6) bad gene pool
7) heavy metals in water
I am sure there are other reasons i'm just listing the more common factors i can think of off the top of my head..


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

im sorry about the loss of fry, for me it sucks to see the little ones go


----------

